# I Can Draw Your Betta (for free)



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

I absolutely love drawing and will draw your Betta for you just post a picture. :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll bite! You can do Fin.


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Fin*

Fin


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do Kristie?:








thanks


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's pretty! Thank you


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> He's pretty! Thank you


Your welcome.


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Kristie*

Sure, here is Kristie.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ha ha thanks :-D


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> ha ha thanks :-D


Your welcome.


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh!! Could you do mah babies? Please and thank ya! 

Winnipeg-The pink little Cambodian girl. She has the best lipstick!
Zamboni-The red RT


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Winnipeg and Zamboni*

I love the look of lipstick your fish has!


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! Yeah, she has the best lipstick; I just saw her outline in her blue-tinted cup and I wanted her. It wasn't until she was in her tank at home of clear water that I saw her perfect lipstick; and FELL IN LOVE!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i had a girl that had her whole head red XP, can ya draw her?:








her name was "Strawberry" and she was a VT, and a mother to my fry "Sparta"


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Awwwww - I love your drawings! If you have time, could you please do Bob Buttons?


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is strawberry.  She was gorgeous by the way.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  i really miss her


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Betta lover1507 : Aww I bet you do. Your welcome. 

KaraAnne: Sure, I will. Thank you.


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is the first drawing of Bob Buttons. I'm working on the other picture now.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do Lady Amaya? she also passed away, she was a beautiful HM (i mistakened her as a super delta):








here is a pic of her, she jumped above a divider and got beat up from Phantom:








and yes she was a female


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Frostycat2012 said:


> Here is the first drawing of Bob Buttons. I'm working on the other picture now.


OMG I love it! And you're doing the other pic too? That is so awesome!! Thank you so much! I've been super stressed out with tons of school work, and this just really cheered me up! :-D


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww good, I'm glad my drawing cheered you up! :-D Bob Buttons (second picture):


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh I can't believe that's a female, she was gorgeous!! 
Lady Amaya:


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Awww love this one too! Thanks again!


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

"Tantor" My mom's new Elephant ear betta, has a bad eye and a fin that looks like it was bite or something. On opposing sides so he has no good side. lol


----------

